# Don Pancho Beach Resort



## ati2d (Jan 4, 2008)

Has anyone stayed at:

Don Pancho Beach Resort  
62 Miller Street
Kelly's Beach
Bargara,  QLD  , 4670 , Australia

What was your experience like? 
The resort looks fine enough for what we like to do. What did you think?

Thanks


----------



## chubby (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi 

Don Pancho resort is very good it is on the beach it has a nice pool the apartments we found to be on the small size as we only had a studio so try for a 1 or 2 bedroom if you can 
IF you can get a beach front unit you get nice veiws we was at the back so we had a street view
The biggest town in the area is Bundaberg famous for its rum you can take tours of the distillery
 A boat trip to Lady Mustgrove island or Lady Elliot island where you can see coral as the Great Barrer Reef  starts there
You should enjoy your self there we did to get the best out of this area you will need a car so hire one


----------



## ati2d (Jan 5, 2008)

Thank you! I read some reviews on tripadvisor & they sounded positive, too. 
We _do_ have a 2 bdrm for our exchange for March of 2009. It will be our first time to Australia, so we're looking forward to it!:whoopie:


----------



## Cotswolder (Jan 5, 2008)

We stayed at Don Pancho 2 years ago. As Chubby says, the units a re little on the small side but the location is great, especially if you can get a beach front unit as we did.
The first morning we had breakfast with dolphins swimming just off the beach.

Good location for the area and not too far for access to the Great barrier Reef & Lady Musgrove Island


----------

